# Sexy Nerds



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Post famous nerds that you find sexy.

Meg Turney :love


----------



## Narnia (Nov 21, 2014)

Hank Green :yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This thread is definitely of interest. :um


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Real female nerds are usually tomboys who don't normally get attention from Men . These chicks look so done up you wonder whether they actually spend more time at the beauty salon than learning about quantum mechanics . (Although , girls will naturally do better in school than guys Without having to be Nerds .)

Hate to break it to you , but yeah . I enjoy looking at hot chicks .. but Nerds ? That's false advertisement .


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

nerds are cuter... cuter than hot girls, ... to me. cause intelligence takes dedication. not attracted to em lmao, just saying. it's cooler. a opinion.

appearance is useless in this world right now opposed to awareness. everyone would argue like cats and dogs to my opinion.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

peachypeach said:


> nerds are cuter... cuter than hot girls, ... to me. cause intelligence takes dedication. not attracted to em lmao, just saying. it's cooler. a opinion.
> 
> appearance is useless in this world right now opposed to awareness. everyone would argue like cats and dogs to my opinion.


Appearances were always relatively useless unless you're a nymphomaniac .

That said .. ... I still work hard on my looks not because I have any rational reason to believe it's going to make my life better , but for emotional and personal comfort .

--

Btw , PewDiePie is HOT .


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Appearances were always relatively useless unless you're a nymphomaniac .
> 
> That said .. ... I still work hard on my looks not because I have any rational reason to believe it's going to make my life better , but for emotional and personal comfort .
> 
> ...


nice. you're usually always right [=. who the heck is piepie LOL, ah, so many utubers.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I used to have a crush on Sjin from Yogscast. He's so precious. ;-;










Moving dem hips. >w<


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Fake nerds, I'm afraid.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Kinda weird how people are saying. Nerds are sexy. It's kind false in everyway.. It's like putting something into character even tho it ain't true nor false.. 

I could say: "Gingers are racist" ??? How do you know they aren't how do you know they are?

It's not like nerds in general are sexy. Im sure you can find some specifik nerds that ain't looking sexy sense being a nerd doesn't do much to how you look. Pewdiepie for example doesn't look like a tipical nerd. (And someone said he was sexy.. I look 80% like him) Hurraaayy for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's all about Dodger


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Jessica Nigri of course. Dumb as a rock, but way too f**kable.


----------

